# Installation imprimante Lexmark X2400



## Pierre-Nico (16 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour

Est-il possible de faire fonctionner cette imprimante (Lexmark X2400) sur Mac Os X ?
Je n'ai pas trouver de driver adéquate par Google.

Merci.


----------



## Zyrol (16 Septembre 2006)

desol&#233; de demander, mais as tu regard&#233; sur le site de lexmark ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (16 Septembre 2006)

Oui mais les seuls driver proposés sont pour Windows...
J'ai l'impression que je suis en possession d'une imprimante entierement incompatible avec OS X :mouais:


----------



## Zyrol (16 Septembre 2006)

Peut être trouverass tu un drivers compatible dans ce package : 

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=596232


----------



## jfpillon (16 Septembre 2006)

Question &#224; la c... (c'est ma sp&#233;cialit&#233 : as-tu essay&#233; d'installer LexmarkPrinterDrivers.pkg qui doit se trouver sur ton disque dur ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (16 Septembre 2006)

Je suis une quiche...
Je n'avais pas connaissance de ce pkg...
Je test ça demain, en tout cas merci à tous pour vos réponses !!! Et pour les questions inutiles


----------



## zornaud (27 Janvier 2007)

bonjour, 

je rejoins cette discussion car j'ai le même probleme avec cette imprimante. Aucun pilote ne semble exister. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution?

précisions: c'est une imprimante lexmark x2450, je suis sur iBook G4 sous Tiger. 

merci pour votre aide!


----------



## flooowerpooower (22 Septembre 2009)

Idem, avec une imprimante LEXMARK 2400 et un Mac OS X 10.5
Je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le lien http://sourceforge.net/projects/sfnews/forums/forum/596232 et je ne trouve nul part... Heeeelp! 
Merci à vous!


----------

